# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा >  डिप्रेशन – कारण और निवारण

## AKSHAY KUMAR SHARMA

*
*
*24×7 Helpline: 022-27546669*

*डिप्रेशन – कारण और निवारण*
*नोट: ये आर्टिकल मेरे द्वारा नहीं लिखा गया है ये आर्टिकल मैंने वेबसाइट: http://yohindi.wordpress.com/ से लिया है.*

*What is depression? /  अवसाद क्या है?*

जीवन में कभी-कभार low feel करना एक सामान्य बात है. लेकिन जब ये एहसास बहुत समय तक बना रहे और आपका साथ ना छोड़े तो ये depression या अवसाद हो सकता है. ऐसे में जीवन  बड़ा नीरस और खाली-खाली सा लगने लगता है . ऐसे में ना दोस्त अच्छे लगते हैं और ना ही किसी और काम में मन लगता है. Life hopeless लगने लगती है और positive बातें भी negative लगने लगती हैं. यदि आपके साथ भी ऐसा होता है तो घबराने की ज़रुरत नहीं है. ज़रुरत है depression के symptoms और कारणों को समझने की और फिर उसका इलाज करने की.
हम सभी के जीवन में उतार-चढ़ाव आते रहते हैं.कभी सफलता मिलने पर बहुत ख़ुशी मिलती है तो कभी असफल होने पे इंसान दुखी हो जाता है. कई बार लोग छोटे-मोटे दुःख को भी depression का नाम दे देते हैं, जो कि बिलकुल गलत है. Depression normal sadness से बहुत अलग होता है. आइये इसकी परिभाषा को समझते हैं:

“अवसाद एक ऐसी मानसिक स्थिति  या स्थायी मानसिक विकार है जिसमे व्यक्ति को  उदासी, अकेलापन, निराशा, कम आत्मसम्मान, और आत्मप्रतारणा महसूस  होती  है ; इसके संकेत मानस – मिति संबंधी मंदता , समाज से कटना ,और ऐसी स्थितिया जिसमे  की कम भूख लगना और अत्यधिक नीद आना में नज़र आते हैं.”
ध्यान देने कि बात है कि आम तौर पर होने वाली tension या दुःख का अवसाद से कोई लेना-देना नहीं है.
*Depression के लक्षण  ?*

यदि आपको नीचे दिए गए symptoms में से एक या अधिक आपके साथ match करते  दीखते  हैं  तो आपके depressed होने की सम्भावना है:

या तो आपको नीद नहीं आती या बहुत अधिक नीद आती है.आप ध्यान नहीं केन्द्रित कर पाते और जो काम आप पहले आसानी से कर लेते थे उन्हें करने में कठिनाई होती है.आप hopeless और helpless feel करते हैं.आप चाहे जितनी कोशिश करें पर अपनी negative thoughts  को  नहीं रोक पाते हैं.या तो आपको भूख नहीं लगती या आप बहुत ज्यादा खाते हैं.आप पहले से कहीं जल्दी irritate या aggressive हो जाते हैं, और गुस्सा करने लगते हैं.आप normal से कहीं ज्यादा शराब पीते हैं.आपको लगता है कि ज़िन्दगी जीने लायक नहीं है और आपके मन में suicidal thoughts आते हैं.( ऐसा है तो तुरंत इलाज़ कराएं)
*Depression and suicide*

बहुत ज्यादा Depression की वज़ह से व्यक्ति आत्महत्या करने तक की सोच सकता है. Depression के दौरान व्यक्ति खुद को बिलकुल असहाय महसूस कर सकता है और उसे सभी समस्याओं  का हल अपनी life end करने में नज़र आने लगता है.यदि कोई आपसे आत्महत्या करने जैसी बातें करता है तो संभवतः वो depression से ग्रसित है , और वो सिर्फ आपको अपनी बात ही नहीं बता रहा है बल्कि वो मदद के लिए चिल्ला रहा है, और आपको उसकी मदद ज़रूर करनी चाहिए. और यदि आप खुद को ऐसा करते देख रहे हैं तो बिना देरी किये आपको experts की मदद लेनी चाहिए.
*यदि आप किसी में इन बातों को देखते हैं तो वो आत्महत्या के लिए चेतावनी हो सकती है:*


अपने को मारने या ख़तम करने के बारे में बात करना.अचानक ही लोगों को goodbye करने के लिए मिलना या phone करना.बिना वजह अपनी संपत्ति या अन्य valuable चीजों को औरों को देना.ऐसी भावनाएं व्यक्त करना जिससे व्यक्ति बहुत ही असहाय और उलझा हुआ प्रतीत हो.हमेशा मरने सम्बन्धी बातें करना.असामान्य व्यवहार  करना जैसे कि बिना वजह red-light jump  करना.असामान्य बातें करना जैसे, ” मेरे ना रहने से किसी को फरक नहीं पड़ता.”अचानक ही एकदम depressed होना और फिर ख़ुशी जाहिर करने लगना.
यदि आपको लगता है कि आपका कोई friend या relative suicide करने के बारे में सोच रहा है तो तुरंत ही उसे professional help दिलाइये. Suicidal thoughts और feelings के बारे में openly बात करना किसी की जान बचा सकता है.
पुरुषों, महिलाओं, बच्चों और बुजुर्गों में depression अलग-अलग तरह से होता है. इसके बारे में awareness रखना, समस्या को सही तरीके से समझने और उसका निवारण करने में मदद करता है:
*पुरूषों में अवसाद :*

Depressed पुरुषों में ऐसी ही महिलाओं की अपेक्षा कम निराशा और self-hatred  देखी जाती है. इसकी जगह वो थके होने, चिडचिड़ा होने, नीद ना आने ,काम में मन ना लगने जैसी शिकायतें  करते  हैं.  अवसाद के कुछ और लक्षण जैसे कि गुस्सा आना, आक्रामक होना, हिंसा करना , लापरवाह होना और अधिक शराब पीना भी ऐसे पुरुषों में देखे जा सकते हैं. हालांकि महिलाओं में पुरुषों की अपेक्षा depressed होने के chances double होते हैं पर पुरुषों में आत्महत्या की प्रवित्ति ज्यादा होती है.
*महिलाओं में अवसाद :*

महिलाओं में पुरुषों की अपेक्षा depressed होने के chances double होते हैं, इसकी कुछ वजहें hormones से related होती हैं, खासतौर से  premenstrual syndrome  (महावारी पूर्व सिंड्रोम PMS), premenstrual dysphoric disorder (PMDD), postpartum depression, and perimenopausal depression. महिलाओं में depression के लक्षण ज्यादा खाने, ज्यादा सोने, weight बढ़ने , अपराध-बोध होने , निराश होने के रूप में नज़र आते हैं.

*Depression के कारण*

कुछ बीमारीओं के सटीक कारण होते हैं, जिससे उनका इलाज़ आसान हो जाता है. Diabetes (मधुमेह) है तो insulin ले लीजिये, appendicitis (पथरी) है तो surgery करा लीजिये. लेकिन depression थोड़ी जटिल बीमारी है. ये सिर्फ मस्तिष्क में हो रहे chemical imbalance की वजह से ही नहीं बल्कि कोई अन्य जैविक, मनोवैज्ञानिक और सामाजिक कारणों से भी हो सकता है. दुसरे शब्दों में कहें तो ये आपकी lifestyle, आपकी relations, आप  समस्याओं को कैसे handle करते  हैं, इन बातों की वजह से भी हो सकता है. पर कुछ factors depression होने के chances बढ़ा देते हैं:

अकेलापनSocial support की कमीवित्तीय समस्याएंहाल में हुए तनावपूर्ण अनुभववैवाहिक या अन्य  रिश्तों में खटासखराब बचपनशराब या अन्य नशीली दवाओं का सेवनबेरोजगारीWork pressure
Depression का सही कारण समझना उसके इलाज को आसान बना सकता है. जैसे कि यदि कोई अपनी नौकरी से परेशान होने की वजह से depression में जा रहा है तो उसके लिए किसी antidepressant लेने की जगह कोई अन्य अच्छी नौकरी या रोजगार कहीं ज्यादा फायदेमंद हो सकता है. यदि आप अकेलेपन की वजह से परेशान हैं तो  दोस्तों के साथ वक़्त बिताना या कोई अच्छी hobby pursue करना आपके लिए ज्यादा लाभदायक हो सकता है. ऐसे cases में परिस्थितियां बद्लालने मात्र से अवसाद से छुटकारा पाया जा सकता है.
*कैसे पार पाएं depression से  :*

जिस प्रकार अलग अलग लोगों में depression के लक्षण और कारण अलग अलग होते हैं, उसी प्रकार  इससे पार पाने के तरीके भी अलग अलग होते हैं.जो उपाय एक व्यक्ति के लिए काम कर जाये वो दुसरे के लिए भी करे ऐसा ज़रूरी नहीं है, और ज्यादातर cases में इलाज कि कोई एक विधि पर्याप्त नहीं होती. यदि आपको खुद में या आपके किसी शुभचिंतक में अवसाद के लक्षण नज़र आते हैं तो treatment options को explore करने में कुछ वक़्त लगाइए. अधिकतर मामलों में सबसे बढिए approach इन उपायों का combination होती हैं :  social support, lifestyle changes, emotional skills building, and professional help.
मदद मांगिये:
यदि आपको लगता है कि आप depression में जा रहे हैं या already depressed हैं तो इस बात को छुपाइये नहीं, और ना ही सिको लेकर हीन महसूस कीजिये क्योंकि depression एक बहुत ही common illness है , और इसका उपचार पूर्णतः संभव है. इसे छिपाना इसे बढ़ावा देने जैसा है , अपने घर-परिवार में इसको discuss कीजिये , अपने अभिन्न मित्रों से भी सलाह मशविरा कीजिये. यदि कोई ना हो तो आप सीधे किसी psychologist से  भी  मिल सकते हैं.
अपनी  lifestyle improve कीजिये :
ऐसा आप इन तरीकों से कर सकते हैं:

रिश्तों में सुधार ला कररोज व्यायाम करकेसेहत से भरपूर भोजन करकेRelaxation techniques प्रयोग करकेनकारात्मक सोच बदल कर
*Emotional Skills develop करिए :*

बहुत लोग तनाव को सही से deal नहीं  कर पाते हैं और भावुक हो जाते हैं. Emotional skills आपको विपरीत परिस्थितियों में अपना balance बनाये रखने में मदद करती हैं.इसके लिए आप stress management से सम्बंधित कोई short-term course कर सकते हैं.
*पेशेवर से मदद लीजिये :*

यदि इन सब चीजों से बात ना बने तो किसी mental health professional से हेल्प लीजिये . Depression के treatment के लिए कई प्रभावकारी तरीके हैं: जैसे कि थेरेपी , दवाएं, alternative treatments इत्यादि. Exactly क्या तरीका use करना है ये आपके depression के  कारणों  पर  depend करेगा.
*इन बातों पर भी ध्यान दीजिये:*


डिप्रेशन शब्द का प्रयोग कम से कम कीजिये.छोटी-मोटी परेशानियों को भूलकर भी डिप्रेशन का नाम मत दीजिये. ऐसा करने से आपका अवचेतन मस्तिष्क इस बात को घर कर सकता है और आपके सच में डिप्रेशन के मरीज बनने के संयोग बढ़ जायेंगे.अच्छी चीजें पढ़ें जो आपके अन्दर positivity लाएं.नकारात्मक सोच रखने वालों से दूरी बना कर रखें.इस बात को समझे कि life में जबतक असफलता नहीं होगी तबतक सफलता का मोल भी नहीं समझ आएगा. इसलिए असफलता को हर-एक चीज का अंत मत समझिये.
*क्या करें यदि कोई अन्य संकट में हो ?*

यदि आप ऐसे किसी व्यक्ति को जानते हों जो depression की वजह से कोई गलत कदम उठाने जा रहा हो या उस बारे में सोच रहा हो तो:

तुरंत उसके सगे-सम्बन्धियों को आगाह करें. परिवार के तरफ से मिली थोड़ी सी सहानभूति किसी कि जान बचा सकती है.उस व्यक्ति को कत्तई अकेला ना छोड़ें.उसे इस Helpline number पर बात कराएं, या करने को कहें .इस नंबर पर निःशुल्क counselling की सुविधा उपलब्ध है. यह मुंबई का नम्बर है,इसे मैंने खुद check किया है , यह काम करता है.
*24×7 Helpline: 022-27546669*

----------


## gupta rahul

जानकारी देते रहे

----------


## suraj01

aaj ke samay me har person kisi na kisi trah se depression ka shikaar hi

----------


## suraj01

acchi jankari hi aage bi btaye

----------


## Bhim singh verma

bahut hi satik jankari hai thanks

----------


## sultania

अच्छी जानकारी ----

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत ही काम की जनकारी >>>>

डिप्रेशन को दैखते ही गोली ठोक दें जनाब >>>>>
खुशियों को लपककर अपने पास रोक लें और खुशियों का मोका आने पर खूब जोर से हँसे ये संकोच न करें कि में बड़ा आदमी हूँ मुझे गँभीर रहना चाहिये>>>>>
जनाब जिन्दगी एक रंगमंच है ये न भूले >>>>
>>>>>
जाने से पहले बौर न करें >>>
ये भी न भूले कि तुम कोई देश के प्रधानमंत्री नहीं हो जो कि जनता और देश का भार तुम्हारे कंधे पर है और हँसना मना है>>>>
<<<<
<<<<<
<<<<<
<<<<<
<<<<<
और हाँ  डिप्रेशन भगाने केलिये कभी कभी एकांत में मैरी तरह बेवजह भी हँस लिया करें :): 
हो हो हो हो

----------


## sultania

बहुत व्यवहारिक ओर कारगर तरीके कवि साहब ने बताये हैं ।

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया जानकारी है .

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

VERY GOOD ARTICLE

----------

